# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Italian  la Coppa delle confederazioni Russia 2017

## chahoub

Ciao, 
Dopo qualche giorno ci sarà la Coppa delle confederazioni 2017, del calcio, in Russia. 
È possibile guardare tutte le partite sui canali RAI.   ::   ::  
Grazie.

----------

